# joining the family!!



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I am in the process of buying a Suzuki for my wife right now. It is an 05 Suzuki Vinson 500 with snorkle, lift, rad relocation, 18% gear reduction, 30 backs and jetted.
What do you guys think and since I am new to the Suzuki stuff what should I look out for on these models?


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

The seller and I are meeting on his next day off (Tuesday of next week) for me to make the purchase. I am already excited to start tinkering on this thing. I told the wife its going to look good with my black and machined 312's on it because I am taking those chrome wheels, lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks really good. looks like it might have been used for racing though?


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I thought that too but if it was it hasn't been in the last year. The guy who has it bought it for his wife over a year ago and he painted the racks and snorkle pieces pink and went over it real good and hasn't had any real problems out of it. I figure the person that had it before him pit raced it based on the floorboards and stuff.
He got her a Razor so now I am buying the Zuki. Hopefully my wife doesn't tell me she wants a Razor next, lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... well congrats, it's def. a good lookin bike!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's awsome! my step dad gonna flip when he sees it!


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks!
I figure if she decides she wants something else I will just black all the pink out and keep it for a second mud bike. From what I know about them they seem to be really peppy for a 500 and solid built bikes. Not to many owners out there complaining that I have found.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah they got good power. will run about 64 i think stock.
also, they idle perfectly totally submerged... and im talkin nuttin but snorkels showing.
i'll also add that they handle being sunk very well.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

That is very good to know!! She is going to be following me around but if she misses the ruts I would like to know it might survive without a rebuild, lol. 
This is her first bike so I am sure she is going to love it. 64 is pretty dang fast. I don't even do that on the brute. I am sure with 30's it won't be seeing much over 35 anyway. Those things tend to shake pretty good when you move out and we just mud ride so I don't open it up very often.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Well the guy sent me another PM on HL and backed out on the sell so I won't be getting the Vinson now. I hate that too because I had already went to the bank and drawn the money out and was just waiting til Tuesday when he would be off work to go get it.
I did find a use for the money though and just bought the wife a different bike.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

what you buy her now


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

The Wifes Bike
08 Rancher 420
27" Mudzilla's
SS112 Wheels
HMF

is in his sig so i am assuming it is that.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What that blows... why would he back out?


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

He told me his wife decided she didn't want to sell it now. I personally think he was offered more money by someone that lives closer to him after already telling me he would take 3200 for it and would meet me halfway on Tuesday when he was off, sold it out from under me. I can't be sure of that but it seems wierd to list something for sale and get it sold and then back out. Now buyers back out all the time but sellers... I mean come on!
So I found an 08 Rancher for about the same money and just picked it up. My wife just wanted a black ATV so its all the same to her, lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... I hear ya.


----------

